# Rehab Plan Vocational Assistance Plan – What they pay



## schart28 (24 Dec 2011)

15. (1) The Minister may pay reasonable expenses in respect of the following costs arising out of a person’s participation in a rehabilitation plan or a vocational assistance plan:

(a) in the case of training,

(i) tuition costs, to a maximum of $20,000,

(ii) books,

(iii) supplies, to a maximum of $40 per month,

(iv) Internet fees, to a maximum of $25 per month,

(v) other costs, such as those for licensing or examinations, that are identified by the training facility before the program begins, to a maximum of $500,

(vi) the costs of basic safety equipment and special clothing, other than breathing apparatus, pressure suits or environmental testing equipment, that are not otherwise provided by the training facility, to a maximum of $300,

(vii) the cost of a tutor referred by the training facility, to a maximum of 10 hours,

(viii) the costs of transportation to and from the training facility at a rate of 15 cents per kilometre to a maximum of $500 per month or, in the alternative, the cost of a monthly transit pass,

(ix) the costs of parking for a person who holds a disabled parking card from the province in which the training is provided if the training facility does not provide disabled parking,

(x) if the approved training is not available at a training facility located within a distance that would allow for daily commuting from the person’s residence,

(A) the costs of temporary accommodations, to a maximum of $500 per month in the case of accommodations for the person, or to a maximum of $1,000 per month if accommodations are required for the person and any dependants, and

(B) the cost of 2 return trips from the person’s residence to the location of the training facility, and

(xi) 50% of the cost of additional dependant care, to a maximum of $750 per month; and

(b) in the case of services, other than training,

(i) the costs of meals, transportation and accommodations incurred by the person in accordance with the rates set out in the Treasury Board Travel Directive, as amended from time to time, subject to the following conditions:

(A) if the means of transportation is a taxi, $5.00 shall be deducted from the cost of each trip unless the person’s mobility or cognition is severely impaired or the deduction would severely impede the person’s ability to access the services, or

(B) if the means of transportation is an automobile other than a taxi, the costs of transportation shall be paid at the rate applicable to employees of the public service of Canada who have requested the use of their own automobile plus 2 cents per kilometre and shall include the costs of parking,

(ii) if the person’s health needs in respect of the rehabilitation plan require the person to be accompanied by an escort while travelling, the costs of the escort’s meals, transportation and accommodations in accordance with subparagraph (i),

(iii) the remuneration of an escort referred to in subparagraph (ii) if the escort is not the spouse, the common-law partner or a dependent of the person or any other member of that person’s household, at a daily rate computed by dividing by 30 the sum of basic and additional pension payable for a spouse or common-law partner at the rate set out in class 1 of Schedule I to the Pension Act, as adjusted in accordance with Part V of that Act, and

(iv) the costs of additional dependant care, to a maximum of $75 per day.

(2) If a person receives rehabilitation services or vocational assistance in a country other than Canada, the costs referred to in paragraph (1)(b) are payable at the same rates and subject to the same conditions that are established for former members of the armed forces of that country for similar costs, or, if no such rates or conditions are established, at the rates and conditions that would be payable if the person were resident in Canada.

(3) The Minister may authorize the payment of costs at a rate that is higher than the rate set out in paragraph (1)(a) if the Minister is satisfied that the higher rate is necessary in order to provide an appropriate standard of service considering the location and availability of training and any special or extraordinary expenses associated with it.

SOR/2009-225, s. 6(E).

16. A claim for reimbursement must be made in writing within one year after the day on which the expenditure is incurred and must include proof of the expenditure.


----------



## MidShipsMan (27 Dec 2019)

Was just contacted by my voc rehab counsellor on Christmas Eve to "contact the school and withdraw from the courses" that begin on January 6th 2020. And he said that they will "not be reimbursing any fees associated" with the voc rehab plan we made and agreed on since July.
I have a spooky feeling that this has to do with my VAC case manager requesting money from Manulife for a psych assessment.
Why are they making it soo hard? Getting the feeling that VAC just wants me to kill myself so they have one less liability.


----------



## Teager (27 Dec 2019)

MidShipsMan said:
			
		

> Was just contacted by my voc rehab counsellor on Christmas Eve to "contact the school and withdraw from the courses" that begin on January 6th 2020. And he said that they will "not be reimbursing any fees associated" with the voc rehab plan we made and agreed on since July.
> I have a spooky feeling that this has to do with my VAC case manager requesting money from Manulife for a psych assessment.
> Why are they making it soo hard? Getting the feeling that VAC just wants me to kill myself so they have one less liability.



If your having trouble with things that VAC is doing or don't understand there are many that can help you sort stuff out so that you can be more comfortable in knowing what is happening or why something is happening. Some CMs can be bad at communicating about why and sometimes some don't understand the vets point of view.

I don't believe VAC can request anything from Manulife on your behalf unless you give consent for them to communicate and it's usually spelled out what they can communicate about. If your with SISIP you would have to take the education benefit from them first so they would be responsible for paying for and approving your education plan. Feel free to send a message if you want.


----------



## Jayjaycf (27 Dec 2019)

Maybe they looked at your file and saw that you have a phd and a master that could land you a job ? Just a guess though but since you already have loads of schooling not sure why they would pay for even more.


----------



## MidShipsMan (14 Jan 2020)

Jayjaycf said:
			
		

> Maybe they looked at your file and saw that you have a phd and a master that could land you a job ? Just a guess though but since you already have loads of schooling not sure why they would pay for even more.


I don't have a PhD, so their file and what you're referring to is not correct.  Also, graduate work I did over a decade ago involved software and techniques that have since changed, so I require re-training to be employable. Are you saying they looked at my file and decided I was over-qualified after having an agreed upon Voc Rehab plan for 8 months? That would be unprofessional to say the least.


----------

